# [Resolu][firefox] ne demarre pas

## zuthos

Tous est dans le titre.

Lorsque je tente de le lancer dans un terminal,

Voici ce qu'il me dit:

% firefox 

Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.10 and 1.9.0.10.

Je comprend qu'il ne trouve pas quelquechose, mais quoi??Last edited by zuthos on Wed Oct 13, 2010 6:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

Essaye en root : xulrunner --register-global

----------

## zuthos

% xulrunner --register-global

zsh: command not found: xulrunner

----------

## barul

Tu n'as pas installé xulrunner avec firefox?

Edit : Trouvé, c'est xulrunner-<version> qu'il faut mettre, chez moi par exemple la commande est xulrunner-1.9.2

----------

## zuthos

```

% xulrunner-1.9.2 --register-global

zsh: exit 2     xulrunner-1.9.2 --register-global

```

ça donne rien.   :Question: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Bizarre, tout cela.

Essaie de mettre ton système à jour:

```
emerge -DuNav world
```

Les options que je vois proposées me sont inconnues et ressemblent trop à du bricolage de dernier ressort...

----------

## boozo

'alute

bug semble-t-il -> jette un oeil ici pour voir

----------

## zuthos

Le probléme est résolu par:

```

# emerge -uaDNv world

# emerge --unmerge firefox

#emerge firefox-bin

```

le premier emerge a upgrader xulrunner.

Ouf, surtous que la langue anglaise est très dificile d'accés pour moi.

Merci quand même pour le lien  :Very Happy: 

Merci à tous

----------

## guilc

Ah bon parce que tu appelles ça une solution toi, utiliser firefox-bin ????

Tu dis que ton premier emerge a mis à jour xulrunner.

la première chose à faire est derrière de remettre à jour (ou recompiler) firefox (pas firefox-bin) : firefox EXIGE de fonctionner sur une release synchrone de xulrunner : les numéros de version doivent correspondre. Si tu as eu une maj de xulrunner, c'est que soit tu dois mettre à jour par la suite firefox, soit ton firefox était compilé sur la mauvaise version de xulrunner, auquel cas il faut le recompiler.

Mais utiliser firefox-bin n'est pas une solution, c'est un contournement  :Wink: 

----------

